# Off camera flash with gels - video tutorial



## MikeBrehaut (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi all

I've just made another video on off camera flash using coloured gels to spice up your pictures.

Please have a look here 




This is the picture produced with the effect (SB900's)

http://www.creativephotography.gg/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/ss.jpg


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 20, 2014)

Short, simple, and to the point.  Nicely done.

Best,
Jake


----------



## Rosy (Feb 20, 2014)

thank you Mike - I'll do my research with my Nikon and nikon sppedlights (same as yours) BUT if i shoot below 1/250 shutter speed it will not sync with the flash
what are you doing different?


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Rosy

Do you mean above 1/250th?  They should sync well up to around a 1/200th and some cameras at 1/250th?  I have another video that explains it in more detail here 




Cheers, let me know how you get on


----------



## Rosy (Feb 20, 2014)

MikeBrehaut said:


> Hi Rosy
> 
> Do you mean above 1/250th?  They should sync well up to around a 1/200th and some cameras at 1/250th?  I have another video that explains it in more detail here YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiLfvF71JjE
> 
> Cheers, let me know how you get on



Thanks Mike.  I've subscribed to your You Tube tutorials.   Appreciate your help


----------



## mapleleaf56 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks again for a great tutorial .


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Feb 21, 2014)

Cheers Keith, I'm making a few more this weekend


----------

